# Mounting pull station on extrusion.



## MDShunk

This is always a problem. Figuring out a place to mount a fire alarm pull station on office and storefront glazing extrusions. Just thought I'd post a picture of a recent one. Plywood backboard, covered with color matched coil stock, and Wiremold box mounted on backboard. Looks pretty decent:


----------



## JohnJ0906

Looks clean. :thumbsup: If you don't mind me asking, :whistling2: Why not slide it over a few inches to the vertical, where there wouldn't be so much overhanging?


----------



## MDShunk

JohnJ0906 said:


> Looks clean. :thumbsup: If you don't mind me asking, :whistling2: Why not slide it over a few inches to the vertical, where there wouldn't be so much overhanging?


Print detail.


----------



## JohnJ0906

MDShunk said:


> Print detail.


Aaahhh. I see.


----------



## frank

Marc. Thought you may want to see a UK call point. The window is made from 'plexiglass'. Just push gently and the cover snaps and so releasing a push to open switch.They are surface mounted as you see or can be flush mounted too.

By the way. Your Sounder call point mounted on the extrusion is just perfect. Nice Job


Frank


----------



## MDShunk

This one's just got a plexi cover you lift up before you can pull the manual station. The plexi cover is an option, which keeps kids from monkeying with it as easily, and keeps it from maybe getting bumped accidentally by someone with an arm-full of boxes.


----------



## Norcal

Cover looks to be a STI, with an alarm if cover is lifted to help prevent vandals from causing false alarms?

www.sti-usa.com


----------



## MDShunk

Norcal said:


> Cover looks to be a STI, with an alarm if cover is lifted to help prevent vandals from causing false alarms?
> 
> www.sti-usa.com


Indeed, it is. "Stopper II". About 40 bucks. It was special order at the supply house, but came in a couple of days. It has a transistor radio battery in the top to trigger a pretty annoying smoke detector type beeper when you lift the cover off. I'm sure that battery will be dead in a year or two, and nobody will remember or even know it has one. No big deal.


----------



## shazam

MDShunk said:


> Print detail.


 
Architects  Gotta luv 'em.


----------



## prldrp1

JohnJ0906 said:


> Looks clean. :thumbsup: If you don't mind me asking, :whistling2: Why not slide it over a few inches to the vertical, where there wouldn't be so much overhanging?


 I agree john, I would of sent an RFI and tried to move it to the side wall of the vestibule, guessing it would still meet the distance requirement from the point of exit


----------



## Safety-Guy

Looks great, at least compared to the 411 box I saw at a local YMCA. 
What about a 1g W/P box?


----------



## manchestersparky

nice looking job


----------



## MDShunk

prldrp1 said:


> I agree john, I would of sent an RFI and tried to move it to the side wall of the vestibule, guessing it would still meet the distance requirement from the point of exit


That particular vestibule was a good 60-70 feet wide. That would have put the pull station too far away. I think there was a bench spec'd for each flanking wall anyhow.


----------



## prldrp1

MDShunk said:


> That particular vestibule was a good 60-70 feet wide. That would have put the pull station too far away. I think there was a bench spec'd for each flanking wall anyhow.


than for the situation you had to work with....nice job


----------



## slowforthecones

MD, that looks GREAT. I've mounted mps's on a mullion without a back board..I just use self-taps and screwed the wire mold box into the extruded alum. Offcourse the area I installed at didn't require a tamper plastic shield.


----------



## TxElectrician

MDShunk said:


> Indeed, it is. "Stopper II". About 40 bucks. It was special order at the supply house, but came in a couple of days. It has a transistor radio battery in the top to trigger a pretty annoying smoke detector type beeper when you lift the cover off.* I'm sure that battery will be dead in a year or two*, and nobody will remember or even know it has one. No big deal.


 
Guess it's time to change that battery then. :whistling2:


----------



## MisterCMK

The AHJ actually wanted a pull station there?

Yes, I know it is an ancient thread...


----------



## slowforthecones

service call! another $100 for battery swap

while i'm there i'll fish around for additional services to perform. increase the profits for the day.


----------



## MisterCMK

slowforthecones said:


> service call! another $100 for battery swap
> 
> while i'm there i'll fish around for additional services to perform. increase the profits for the day.



They are never going to know that the battery is dead except when you find it on the annual fire alarm inspection.


----------



## bduerler

is it mounted to code? 3 ft from the door and 48 to 54 inches from the floor??


----------

